# Can anyone tell me about this area Chapalita in GDL?



## eriver90 (Jun 28, 2009)

I was inquiring about a house for 700USD per month in GDL and this house is located in the neighborhood of Chapalita , is anyone familiar with this area, nice, safe, close to shopping etc, thanks? AW


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The area has been recommended to me before as a quiet, well kept, older section but that's second hand. My Guad adventures will be starting soon. I assume you are shopping on the Internet and you can certainly do much better price wise. Also anything listed in US$ could be as much as double what you'll pay by walking the streets. Never rent long term without seeing the place first


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Chapalita is actually in Zapopan, immediately adjacent to Guadalajara and, seemingly a part of it, although it is a separate municipality. It is quite nice and very close to excellent shopping malls, which include all the familiar names, cineplex, restaurants, etc.


----------

